# Anyone else touring over Xmas ?



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

After our trip back from Spain to uk via Italy for Xmas. We are on a Cl at titchfield Hampshire with 4 caravans that look as though they are out all day working I just wondered is there anyone else touring around Uk over Xmas. Dec 8 we are off to Devon for 2 weeks hopefully to buy a house then back to Hampshire for Xmas then back home to Spain via Brittany and the west coast of France.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Undecided so far. We are normally away every Christmas and New Year but are at loggerheads about it this time. 

One of the best Christmas tours was the Isle of Wight, Devon and Cornwall for a month a few years ago. Loved Devon and Cornwall and some cracking CL sites.

Eventually got snowed in for 5 days in Stratford upon Avon on the way home though.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Xmas at home but want to get away for the New Year, not sure where but looking like Jockland,
would like some where with a good fireworks display,
we will see
Misty


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

mistycat said:


> Xmas at home but want to get away for the New Year, not sure where but looking like Jockland,
> would like some where with a good fireworks display,
> we will see
> Misty


Grantown on Spey - firework display just after the bells, free ceilidh in the square from 11pm till about 2pm. Great night.

Or Inverness, another free event with fireworks after the bells.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Blooming heck Mr Nutty,
thats a bit of a drag for a couple of days,
hopefully make it to Glasgow/Edinburgh line
Misty


----------



## theubendman (Aug 15, 2013)

Cirencester park for new year with a couple of others , let the fun begin.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Are you both going, you and your twin.   

cabby


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

phew and I thought it was the drink mixed with tiredness,


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We're be driving south through France on Christmas day on our way to Portugal for a few months.
Never done Portugal but always promised myself I'd leave the British winter behind at least once during my retirement.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

A few nights down in west Wales for us betwen Xmas and NY. A few books and DVDs and some bright shiney weather  

Hopefully try out our new blow up awning IF it gets delivered in time (now 1 month overdue :roll: )

Graham


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

We're home for Xmas day and Boxing Day but off in the van for about a week from the 27th. Undecided where to go yet, last year we did a circular tour from home up to mid Wales and back to Tenby for new year and very enjoyable it was too. Probably more of the same this year but The West Country is also a possibility


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We're at home for Christmas and boxing day, but usually go away for New Year, nothing sorted yet though.

Sue


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I wish we were going touring for Christmas....

But we will be here with family - the family are not so bad, but the Christmas Dinner(Evening of 24th) is traditionally Carp, dirty fish, and after 3 years i cannot shake them off the habit.

Thankfully, although lamb is almost unknown in Poland, we found a Leg of lamb in Lidl recently and I cooked it for us and 4 guests on Saturday. I really laid it on, with lots of pierced garlic and rosemary - delicious!

We washed it down liberally :lol: 

The guests included our Doctor, who insisted putting down on my recent medical '20 units' - I think she got through most of that in the one evening - so did I  :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

So you only put 20 units on your medical form?

Wheres the icon for Pinocchios nose? 

Ive seen your measures! You downed that much the other night when you were talking to me. Thats the problem with using Skype I was watching you slug it away! 

What was the phrase from the public information film? Two or three pints, two or three times a night, why spoil a good thing? Nah that cant be right. :?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Spain for 10 days


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

We're home for Christmas Day, feeding all the family, off to Tarland for 5/6 days over New Year.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Were away Friday (5th) for a week to Koln, Aachen and Ypres for a couple Christmas markets via the tunnel (anyone else on Friday about 8pm?). Home from Christmas with the whole family visiting (4 generations) then off to Shrewsbury (Oxon Hall Caravan Park) for new year.

Don't know what the site is like or if anything is going on - anyone been before?

Looking forward to it as we have only used the van once since summer due to work being mental. We did Ludlow last weekend to make sure the van was OK and enjoy the medieval market at the castle.

Andy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We went to Oxon Hall the weekend before last for 2 nights. 

Really enjoyed it; nice clean site and facilities; very friendly (slightly raving mad) ladies in reception; Park and Ride next door (£2.50 per group return, regardless of group size - buses every 15 mins); chippy and chinese taleaway at park entrance; pub 10mins walk from park.

We'll definately go again.

Discount % if you are a current member of the CC

Graham


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If anyone is contemplating any wildcamping in Northumberland, it appears that Bamburgh is now out of bounds.

Apparently some new fencing has been erected along the Wyndings which stops motorhomes parking up.

Not seen it myself but it was reported on another Forum.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Today I have had a reminder why I moved to Spain and why many of you winter in Spain. It's freeeeeeezing here in Hampshire. 
But I still want to move back to the UK.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

That's bad news about the Wyndings 747! Hang on though didn't we send that nutter Teemyob from Manchester over there the other week? Maybe he burnt down the castle.

That was a cracking spot. Doing no harm to anyone. Pathetic.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> That's bad news about the Wyndings 747! Hang on though didn't we send that nutter Teemyob from Manchester over there the other week? Maybe he burnt down the castle.
> 
> That was a cracking spot. Doing no harm to anyone. Pathetic.


The person who gave the information has clarified it a bit more.

The second car park has had the height barrier removed (as before) but it will go up again at the end of February. This will be the only place to pull in and only between November and February.

The scumbags who abuse areas with motorhomes have won again. :evil:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

747 said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > That's bad news about the Wyndings 747! Hang on though didn't we send that nutter Teemyob from Manchester over there the other week? Maybe he burnt down the castle.
> ...


Yes, they have won again I agree.

It was just too popular there, everyone knew about it, that was the problem.

You should keep good wilding spots to yourself, as we do, instead of plastering them all over forums, it might sound selfish but people have to find their own.

Paul.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747. We are talking about the pull in on the road up to the Golf club not the car parks near the Castle?

I am not sure I agree about keeping them to yourself. I reckon thats impossible. Most of the good ones have been out in the public domain online for years and its so easy to streetview or google earth now. 

It only becomes a problem when people make it so and abuse these spots. I think or at least I hope those that follow forums and in particular the wildies forum are more likely to follow the wild campers code of conduct than those that are perhaps not online or sharing information and are perhaps ingnorant to the thin line we wild campers tread in the UK and are perhaps more likely to abuse these spots. Or maybe some people are just ignorant I dunno.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It is the pull in (or long layby if you like) that is now blocked.

The 2 car parks have height barriers. The first one is only suitable for a small Romahome anyway. The second larger car park is the one with height barrier removed for a few months over Winter.

There are a group of people who can read posts on various forums. They only ever lurk in the background, never post or join in and glean information for themselves. This group are the ones likely to spoil it for others in my opinion.

On the wildies, it costs money to join and get information but some of the members persist in making a new spot public by telling the Admin in a post. Everyone then has this information, whether they subscribe or not. It should be done by PM to keep it private for the subscribers. Anyway, it does not bother me now as I have had it with the wildies forum. It is one long list of spats and arguments, there are cliques of cronies and a few members who I just want to punch. :roll: The 'ignore' button was being used by me and I decided it was time to back off.

Thank god for Fruitcakes. :lol:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I disagree Barry.

If they are plastered all over forums then they become so popular that loads of noise and rubbish are evident.

There's loads of nice quiet spots around that we find, thats the only info I would not share on here. In fact we found a cracker the other week in the dales, we asked permission from the owner, he said fine but don't tell anybody else.

Paul.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm the same nowadays Paul. There are a few people that I would pm with a good spot but I never give out wildcamping spots on public forums. You never know what sort of people are following the forums.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

747 said:


> I'm the same nowadays Paul. There are a few people that I would pm with a good spot but I never give out wildcamping spots on public forums. You never know what sort of people are following the forums.


One could end up with an 'ignor'anus parked next to one  :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well maybe coppo and 747 you have a point but its still down to the stupid attitude in the UK I reckon. Just look at the CC Infos site. It has literally thousands of wildcamping spots all across Europe on it and thank god it does! There are some blinders on there and its hard to find new ones that are not already listed.

I often find them either empty or just one or two vans even in July and August. There just doesnt seem to be a problem in Europe. Why is that then?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

John Thompson (MHF member) posted the figure for vans registered as motorcaravans in the UK and it was approaching 250,000 if I remember correctly. That is a lot for a small overcrowded island ...... and NO, I am not a UKIP supporter (well, not really). :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

747 said:


> John Thompson (MHF member) posted the figure for vans registered as motorcaravans in the UK and it was approaching 250,000 if I remember correctly. That is a lot for a small overcrowded island ...... and NO, I am not a UKIP supporter (well, not really). :lol:


AND probably most of those 250,000 also have a house - so taking up not only land for parking, but also land for their empty house while they are away in their MH - 'in a small overcrowded island'

How very dare they?  :lol:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Anyway back to thread.
I think we will be touring on Christmas Day.
Going to daughters and will probably take M/H and park in her driveway. I am too tight to get a taxi, so we can drink and sleepover :lol:
Not even 5 miles away :lol:


----------

